# Top Gear (UK) won't record 4-16-12



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

Just noticed from a Facebook post that Top Gear UK is starting their newest (18th) series airing on BBC America on 4-16-12.

Since more and more TiVo has been failing to catch these imports and other cannels' re-brands, I double-checked mine and it was not set to record these. They have the air dates listed from what I guess must have been their dates in the UK. And even though the TiVo for iPad app has the "new" label on the episode, the TiVo does not. 

These little errors are aggravating to no end, so I hope this helps you catch it.

It looks like I'll be manually recording this show too. I thought season pass was supposed to catch these little things whereas your cable dvr didn't. Wasn't that the big selling point of season pass?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Scooter80 said:


> Just noticed from a Facebook post that Top Gear UK is starting their newest (18th) series airing on BBC America on 4-16-12.
> 
> Since more and more TiVo has been failing to catch these imports and other cannels' re-brands, I double-checked mine and it was not set to record these. They have the air dates listed from what I guess must have been their dates in the UK. And even though the TiVo for iPad app has the "new" label on the episode, the TiVo does not.
> 
> ...


When set up correctly the SP works fine. The SP's use the OAD to determine if it's new. Shows from overseas always use the date that they aired first. Set your SP to record repeats and it will pick these up just fine.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Scooter80 said:


> It looks like I'll be manually recording this show too. I thought season pass was supposed to catch these little things whereas your cable dvr didn't. Wasn't that the big selling point of season pass?


I find this incredibly aggravating, and sadly, becoming more & more common. I don't know that SPs were ever sold to solve this specific problem, but you would think the creator of this data would handle this differently, as it serves -zero- purpose to use an OAD from another country.



WhiskeyTango said:


> When set up correctly the SP works fine. The SP's use the OAD to determine if it's new. Shows from overseas always use the date that they aired first. * Set your SP to record repeats and it will pick these up just fine.*


Along with all the true repeats. This is not an acceptable solution. It may be the only one, but that doesn't make it palatable.


----------



## Scooter80 (Jan 12, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> When set up correctly the SP works fine. The SP's use the OAD to determine if it's new. Shows from overseas always use the date that they aired first. Set your SP to record repeats and it will pick these up just fine.


Unacceptable!! Do you know how many Top Gear episodes BBC America shows? I'd have them coming out my ears if I set up my season pass "correctly."

The tivo iPad app shows this new episode as new so why don't my tivo's? Rather, why won't they record it as new? More rhetorical as I know it has to do with the embedded data, but it still seems logical that if the TiVo in my iPad knows its new, why couldn't they set something up to have TiVo work with that data too?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> Along with all the true repeats. This is not an acceptable solution. It may be the only one, but that doesn't make it palatable.


Of course it's an acceptable solution.

You are wishing for them to LIE about when it aired.

It truly did originally air sometime in the past. So that info should be correct.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> Of course it's an acceptable solution.
> 
> You are wishing for them to LIE about when it aired.
> 
> It truly did originally air sometime in the past. So that info should be correct.


You are incorrect. Because something is accurate, and possibly the only solution, does NOT make it an *acceptable *solution.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

If it's the ONLY solution, then by definition it's acceptable.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

The Ipad gets its info from Tivo.com ( Tivo.com shows this as a new show as well) but the Tivo seems to be getting a different feed from Tribune. Top gear use to work properly because the shows were edited for the US market, so they would have a new OAD. They stopped editing some of the shows changing their run times to the original UK run times. That is when they started showing up with the OAD as the UK air date. 

I am pretty sure that Tivo has the ability to over-ride the the Tribune data and maybe that is what they are doing on Tivo.com/Ipad, but why they do not transmit it to the Tivo as an update is beyond me.

My Tivo shows more that 100 episode in the next 2 weeks so enabling all of these to record is not an option......

I just tweeted Margret see if she has any suggestions....


----------



## MoBoost (Jan 6, 2007)

This problem is a pain, but ultimately manageable. I've set mine to record all episodes and weekly go in and remove those that are repeats. When an episode is removed, it will not record again. Just looked at upcoming recordings and it's picking up the latest two new episodes and only one old one that I removed.

It would be nice if this was addressed.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

MoBoost said:


> This problem is a pain, but ultimately manageable. I've set mine to record all episodes and weekly go in and remove those that are repeats. When an episode is removed, it will not record again. Just looked at upcoming recordings and it's picking up the latest two new episodes and only one old one that I removed.
> 
> It would be nice if this was addressed.


That doesn't work for me though, I've recorded re-runs, deleted them because I knew from the description it was a re-run, then have it record again a few days later. Sometimes BBC America will run a specific episode several times a day, for a week! And these aren't the latest episodes that just aired for the first time, these are episodes from years ago. I wonder about the sanity of the program director at BBC America, their scheduling seems a bit schizophrenic.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sbq said:


> That doesn't work for me though, I've recorded re-runs, deleted them because I knew from the description it was a re-run, then have it record again a few days later.


It sounds like you have "reruns & new episodes (including duplicates)" set, NOT just "reruns & new episodes".


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

My solution: I buy the episodes off iTunes. Between scheduling issues, the added commercials, and the fact that (like in much of the country) BBC-A is not available to me in high definition, it's well worth the money to purchase the HD and commercial free versions.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Whew, $2 episode is too much for me for ANY show.. except possibly Star Trek shows.. when I have them on hard copy (e.g. dvd or bluray), but those are still so much I won't buy 'em. ~$20ish/season, and I'd buy all Trek shows to gather dust on my shelf.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Heads-up to all TOP GEAR fans.

IF the moderators want they can break this out into a separate thread, but this seemed like a more likely place.

There will not be any more new Top Gear Episodes until 2013 according to the Stars of the show because all of them have side projects they're working on.

They will do a Christmas Special, but there is no telling when BBC America will air that on here.

Just wanted to let everyone know. 

(My source is various automotive sites including Autoblog.com).


----------

